# Be afraid, be VERY afraid......



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Well I've been talking about how I build SR20DET power street-legal "go carts" (clubmans) for a job for a least 6 months now......now we *finially* have a review up on the web of one of our cars......

http://www.autospeed.com/cms/A_2176/article.html

Be afraid, be VERY afraid.......

I was building one with a turbo + supercharged twincam CA20, but I ran into a Lancia wreck for a good price, and since that was my dream car, I sold the clubman and purchased it.....and yes the CA20 is going in the Lancia.....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

that sounds....fun :thumbup: 

seriously the review makes me want one....it really sounds fucking insane.great job nismodore!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i wish i could have a job like yours :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There is a SR20DET powered yellow one in perth here built by Performaz and SST. I believe it had a Ray Hall Special Garrett GT2535 hanging off it but it has something bigger on there now. Extremely scary.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm assuming that these aren't street legal in the U.S., eh?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

heee hee.. RHD owns! Not to mention a power/weight like that! :thumbup:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i'm assuming that these aren't street legal in the U.S., eh?


Send us you design rules and we'll see 



> seriously the review makes me want one


Well it is a Sirius car  (that was really lame, but I couldn't help myself)

We had a guy out at Mallala (where back in 1989, the first Skyline R32 GTR was tested outside of Japan) get quite upset when we dusted off his R33 GTR Skyline...tsk tsk.....out accelerated, out braked, and out handled it......still......

I've almost finished a "Luxury" one, which has a radio + heater etc, but alas only runs a SR20DE.......and yes we have a supercharger and water injection kit in the works for a S13 SR20 (not S14) more soon


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

well if it is sr20 powered, then it isnt anyway, so the rest don't really matter.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They also run with a Toyota 4AGE 20 valve which is quite nice.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

well ours don't, we only run Nissan engines.....you can see heaps of Lotus 7 replica's around, they all are diffrent with their own pro's/cons......with ours we spent a LOT of time trying to get a decent suspension setup/platform. Our cars are NOT kits, we designed and built that Chassis from scratch......yes it looks like a lot of other clubmans (but thats what its intended to look like)

There is another clubman in Adelaide, a frasier that runs a SR20DET with more boost and a much bigger turbo, yet, its suspension platform limits it to around 4.5 secs 0-100 on slicks.....tsk tsk


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice :cheers:


----------

